# T.C.W. CO.



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 26, 2020)

Got an early honey amber Silver Nitrate bottle with the original stopper. Made by Theodore Corson Wheaton Company incorporated Oct 24th 1888 at 917 No. Second street Millville, N.J. U.S.A. first named T.C.W. Co., Then T.C. Wheaton Glass Company, Then Wheaton Glass Co., then Wheaton Industies now is just called Wheaton.


----------



## Troutmaster08 (May 26, 2020)

Wow that is quite the bottle! Beautiful embossment too.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 26, 2020)

Troutmaster08 said:


> Wow that is quite the bottle! Beautiful embossment too.


The embossing on it is ground on purpose, like the stopper. Really stands out.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 26, 2020)




----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 26, 2020)

It is better lite up. You can see the true honey amber color.


----------



## Cola-Coca (May 26, 2020)

That's amazing. My buddy just picked these up last week.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 26, 2020)

Great pharmaceutical bottles!


----------

